# It must of been love- but it's all over now



## RedBike (31 Oct 2008)

I've been forced off the bike by people worried about my health and how dangerous it is to cycle at night. 

I'm as misserable as fcuk. 
Why am I missing my commute home by bike so much?

You'd of thought anyone in their right mind would jump at the chance to drive back and forth in a nice warm car instead of lugging a heavy bike up/down 15miles of hills tiwce a day.


----------



## spandex (31 Oct 2008)

Just tell them to do one. Then get on your bike at midnight and go for a cruse round town till 2am.


----------



## Landslide (31 Oct 2008)

Who's forced you off your bike? Why? Are the concerns for your health related to any medical issues you may have, or simply to a perception that cyclists are at risk on the roads?

I'm now 30 (going on 12...). I've had a bike for as long as I can remember. 
Last year, through an entirely uncharacteristic lapse in concentration, I damaged some innocent motorist's car. 

No-one I know has suggested that I should stop cycling as it's too dangerous. To the contrary, pretty much everyone around me recognises that to keep off the bike would be more deleterious to my health (both mental and physical).

I suspect that someone better informed will be along in a bit with a link to statistics showing that cycling is still relatively safe. How many car drivers are injured/killled each year? Lots. (Too many.)


----------



## marinyork (31 Oct 2008)

Tell them to clear off.


----------



## RedBike (31 Oct 2008)

I've got a bit of circulation problem. It one of those things that sounds a LOT worse than it is. I'm still a heck of a lot fitter than most people. But i'm suppost to taking things easy and resting. 

My boss doesn't think a 40mile (in total) commute counts as resting and is worried sick that I will have a heart-attack or something stupid. He's banned my on the grounds of health and safety from riding into work. 

My folks have recently read in the news about 2 cyclists getting knocked off riding along the same road that I use. They're now genuinly worried I will be knocked off and killed. It had my mother in tears! 
(It's doesn't help that I was hit by a car commuting last year and i'm not suppost to be cycling anyway!) 

I could easily stick two fingures up to everyone and continue to commute by bike; but it's going to unnecessarily(?) upset a lot of people. The trouble is I can't justify to myself why there's any need to use the bike over the car. 
I'm not sure withdraw symptoms count as a reason.!!


----------



## marinyork (31 Oct 2008)

Ah well if it is medical then fair enough but it's your decision surely? Why not get back to bike commuting in the early spring next year? Someone I used to work with was banned by the missus from riding a bike as his uncle was killed by a smidsy.


----------



## Landslide (31 Oct 2008)

Is increased physical activity likely to aggravate or improve your circulatory problems?
Does your employer have any right to dictate how you travel to work? If they say that they do, pursue what "reasonable adjustments" they might be able to make in order to facilitate your continued happy employment (e.g. they could relocate you to the £6.3billion mansion next to the office .


----------



## col (31 Oct 2008)

Has your doctor commented Redbike?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 Oct 2008)

+1


col said:


> Has your doctor commented Redbike?


----------



## RedBike (31 Oct 2008)

Yes he has. 

My Doc was less than supportive. I'm suppost to be taking light exercise and avoiding over exhertion. Apparently cycling / jogging does not count as light exercise. 



> Does your employer have any right to dictate how you travel to work?


 No he hasn't; but it's not worth making life difficult for him. He's only trying to look out for me.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 Oct 2008)

Without knowing the precise nature of the condition I can only speculate but usually circulatory problems are made worse by strenuous physical activity but helped by mid physical activity. To an experienced cyclist a 40mile round trip with a work day in the middle may be mild exercise. 

I would be amazed if an employer could dictate an employees mode of transport / travel (but would fully understand if he or she was concerned about potential health risks). I doubt if "reasonable adjustments" would enter the equation.



Landslide said:


> Is increased physical activity likely to aggravate or improve your circulatory problems?
> Does your employer have any right to dictate how you travel to work? If they say that they do, pursue what "reasonable adjustments" they might be able to make in order to facilitate your continued happy employment (e.g. they could relocate you to the £6.3billion mansion next to the office ).


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 Oct 2008)

Can he tell / has he told you what "light exercise" entails. I would have thought that as long as your heart rate and BP remained below a given level you would be fine.????????


RedBike said:


> Yes he has.
> 
> My Doc was less than supportive. I'm suppost to be taking light exercise and avoiding over exhertion. Apparently cycling / jogging does not count as light exercise..


----------



## RedBike (31 Oct 2008)

> Without knowing the precise nature of the condition I can only speculate but usually circulatory problems are made worse by strenuous physical activity but helped by mid physical activity. To an experienced cyclist a 40mile round trip with a work day in the middle may be mild exercise.



I think you've hit the nail on the head. 
Most people think of the hills that I have to ride up and come out with the reaction. You never cycle that!! They don't realise that if I take it easy it isn't hard going. 
(The trouble is I can't help pushing myself a little bit now and then.)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 Oct 2008)

Maybe invest (if you do not already have one) in a heart rate / BP monitor. It might pacify some of the voices of dissent. And stop pushing yourself!!!!!!


RedBike said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head.
> Most people think of the hills that I have to ride up and come out with the reaction. You never cycle that!! They don't realise that if I take it easy it isn't hard going.
> (The trouble is I can't help pushing myself a little bit now and then.)


----------



## longers (31 Oct 2008)

Shame  Will this curtail your weekend rides too?

Could a change of GP get you some better advice?


----------



## RedBike (31 Oct 2008)

> Shame  Will this curtail your weekend rides too?



I'm still going to race CX on a saturday. Don't get the wrong idea, I'm terrible!!
I've just brought a new CX frame which if I can get a few little parts (front brake hanger / cables) then it will be build tomorrow. Hopefully this will be a lot easier than using a MTB. 

Sunday i'm still sort of doing the club runs. I say sort of because I inevitably get dropped. It's so annoying. The other week I got dropped within the first mile of an 80 mile ride.


----------



## Crackle (31 Oct 2008)

If you are doing this against considered medical advice, desist. 

If however, there is some doubt in your mind about the advice given because of your own circumstances then find yourself or get reccommended a consultant in your medical area. Arrange to see them privately, cost about £100 and talk to them in depth. 

You'll need a referral letter from your GP but the money will be well spent. You'll get a half hour consult of an expert in your area, possibly some prescriptions and they may even arrange to see you within their NHS clinic. Do not just settle for advice from your GP who will err on the side of caution and will not be an expert in your area.

Sometimes you need to work the system to get the answers you need.


----------



## col (31 Oct 2008)

I would think light cycling and not pushing it would be classed as light exercise,it sounds like you need a second opinion with advice on what you can and cant do?Is your condition something you can improve with light exrcise?


----------



## RedBike (31 Oct 2008)

> If you are doing this against considered medical advice, desist.



Pfffff, another one! 
I think your advice is spot on though. I will have to pay to go private. 
My GP is obviously just giving me general advice, erring on the side of caution. 

This hasn't really answered my question though. 
Why do I miss taking the bike if my cars so much more comfortable / easier?

How can I possibly explain to someone why I cycle to work?


----------



## Crackle (31 Oct 2008)

RedBike said:


> Pfffff, another one!
> I think your advice is spot on though. I will have to pay to go private.
> *My GP is obviously just giving me general advice, erring on the side of caution*.
> 
> ...



Exactly that's why I said considered 

And the answer is endorphins


----------



## longers (31 Oct 2008)

RedBike said:


> How can I possibly explain to someone why I cycle to work?



Difficult, best get them to start cycling themselves and fall in love with the freedom, independence, health benefits, all that fresh air, the ability to arrive at work fully awake happy and unstressed, the ability to leave work and arrive home happy and destressed, watching the changing of the seasons from a much closer perspective, the chance to see more of nature - then leave it a few months and ask them to stop? 


And there's the endorphins too


----------



## snorri (2 Nov 2008)

The NHS operates Sports Clinics in some areas, might be worth finding out if there is one in your area. They should take a more realistic view of the effort required to cycle to work than some other medics.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Nov 2008)

RedBike said:


> My boss doesn't think a 40mile (in total) commute counts as resting and is worried sick that I will have a heart-attack or something stupid. He's banned my on the grounds of health and safety from riding into work.
> 
> 
> > Slightly OT, but I think you will find that unless it is a company vehicle H&S stops at the gate!


----------



## Randochap (2 Nov 2008)

RedBike said:


> This hasn't really answered my question though.
> Why do I miss taking the bike if my cars so much more comfortable / easier?
> 
> How can I possibly explain to someone why I cycle to work?



Remember George Leigh Mallory's answer to a _New York Times _ reporter, when asked why he wanted to climb Everest? 

"Because it's there."

He was saying, in effect, "If you have to ask me that mate, you wouldn't understand."

"With all due respect, I'm a bit confused by your situation. If you are an active cyclist you should be in touch with your medical issues and have done enough research to be able to make an informed decision for yourself.

Now you've just said you are going to race on weekends? What?

Your boss has a say in your transportation choices?

None of this adds up.

Things really have changed since I grew up in Staffs. Or maybe not. I've been away for 40+ years.

BTW, I speak as a lifelong cycling addict (my one positive obsession!) and a 2 time cancer survivor, who now deals with a myriad of post-treatment issues.

Geronyerbike!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Nov 2008)

I fail to see how he can possibly enforce this morally, contractually or legaly. Are you a Union Member?


> Cunobelin;458525][quote=RedBike said:
> 
> 
> > My boss doesn't think a 40mile (in total) commute counts as resting and is worried sick that I will have a heart-attack or something stupid. He's banned my on the grounds of health and safety from riding into work.
> ...


----------



## RedBike (2 Nov 2008)

> "With all due respect, I'm a bit confused by your situation. If you are an active cyclist you should be in touch with your medical issues and have done enough research to be able to make an informed decision for yourself.


Thats half the problem. I know i'm suppost to take things easy but I really don't feel like I need to. In fact I tend to feel much better (if rather tired) after a bit of light exercise. 



> Now you've just said you are going to race on weekends? What?


I know I definately shouldn't; but I think it's actually doing me some good.

I'm hardly competative. In fact I tend to get lapped 4/5 times and finish towards the bottom end of the leader board. I only do it for the fun of and I don't try anywhere near as hard as I know I should. 
I only lasted 30mins (of an hour race) last week before I was forced to retire due to mechanical problems. I was almost releaved. The bike was just too heavy with all that mud on it for me to maul around. I was really starting to struggle. 



> Your boss has a say in your transportation choices?


Offically no. If I carried on to riding to work I don't think he would actively try to stop me. This is just his way of trying to help me. / making sure I don't take any more time off! The trouble is he can't understand why I would want to ride in when I could drive anyway.


----------



## RedBike (2 Nov 2008)

I did the Sunday club run this morning and for the first time in months I actually kept up. I'm obviously improving.


----------



## Randochap (2 Nov 2008)

RedBike said:


> I did the Sunday club run this morning and for the first time in months I actually kept up. I'm obviously improving.



Then what's the question about riding to work?


----------



## Crackle (2 Nov 2008)

Redbike, you are beginning to sound like you are trying to avoid facing up to things here.

Get thee to a specialist and stop bumbling about, it's all a bit guessworky for me this.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Nov 2008)

Redbike, there are two issues. The medical one - I also think the private route is the way to find out whether you should be cycling at all. This is the most important problem to resolve, as it has real weight, IMO. The second issue is your family/boss worried about the safety of traffic and night time riding. Cycling is extremely safe, and apart from problem 1, you can't afford not to cycle. On average, a regular cyclist will live 2 years longer, and have the health and fitness of someone ten years younger than the average UK bod. Of course night cycling is slightly more dangerous than daylight cycling, but not enough to make it particularly different to walking to the shops, for example. So the safety aspect is a non-issue, though their worry for you is not. Perhaps you could show them some of the stuff such as the Mayer Hillman report, etc. to reassure them?


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (3 Nov 2008)

RedBike said:


> Why do I miss taking the bike if my cars so much more comfortable / easier?
> 
> How can I possibly explain to someone why I cycle to work?


.. you could try to find the "why should I ride to work?" thread in commuting the other week; loads of reasons there.  I know I would miss it now if I was forced to stop.

As to the medical thing, it does sound as though the exercise is doing you good, but .. that private specialist consultation looks like the way to go.


----------



## RedBike (4 Nov 2008)

Thankyou for all the help. 

I've seen the Doc today. (I have to go regularly anyway) and an appointment with a cardiologist is being made for me. Now all I've just got to do is wait!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 Nov 2008)

I, as I am sure many others will, am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Best Wishes, Dave


RedBike said:


> Thankyou for all the help.
> 
> I've seen the Doc today. (I have to go regularly anyway) and an appointment with a cardiologist is being made for me. Now all I've just got to do is wait!


----------



## Crackle (4 Nov 2008)

Good. Now if the appointment comes in at a ridiculous timescale then look here

http://www.nuffieldhospitals.org.uk/az_showconsbyhosp.asp?hid=42

Several Cardiologists listed and your GP should know at least one of them, plus you can read their specialities and probably do some net research. A private consult will cost you about £100.

If you don't get what you want, be proactive and go get it yourself. Well done for getting your GP to make the appointment though.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (5 Nov 2008)

Nice one. Hope it goes good.


----------



## RedBike (19 Nov 2008)

I've got my appoinment with the cardiolagist tomorrow afternoon! I'm bricking it. 

I'm full of cold and i've got a nasty cough but I'm determined to ride the 15miles to the hospital. Mostly so that I don't have to spend 30mins/£5 looking for somewhere to park but aslo to show that riding isn't a problem for me. 

I can even push quite hard now without too much trouble!


----------



## Crackle (19 Nov 2008)

RedBike said:


> I've got my appoinment with the cardiolagist tomorrow afternoon! I'm bricking it.
> 
> I'm full of cold and i've got a nasty cough but I'm determined to ride the 15miles to the hospital. Mostly so that I don't have to spend 30mins/£5 looking for somewhere to park but aslo to show that riding isn't a problem for me.
> 
> I can even push quite hard now without too much trouble!



List of questions Boyo; write 'em down or you'll forget come the moment.


----------



## louise (19 Nov 2008)

RedBike said:


> I've got my appoinment with the cardiolagist tomorrow afternoon! I'm bricking it.
> 
> I'm full of cold and i've got a nasty cough but I'm determined to ride the 15miles to the hospital. Mostly so that I don't have to spend 30mins/£5 looking for somewhere to park but aslo to show that riding isn't a problem for me.
> 
> I can even push quite hard now without too much trouble!



Good luck


----------



## grhm (20 Nov 2008)

Crackle said:


> List of questions Boyo; write 'em down or you'll forget come the moment.



I'd second that - write down all the important/stupid/minor questions you want answers to. It all too easy to forget to ask about something when when faced with a medical professional telling you loads of other (important) stuff.

Oh and good luck. Make sure you don't leave it too late and turn up seriously out of breath and fit for mothing - otherwise he'd tell you your cycling style is not light exercise.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (20 Nov 2008)

grhm said:


> I'd second that - write down all the important/stupid/minor questions you want answers to. It all too easy to forget to ask about something when when faced with a medical professional telling you loads of other (important) stuff.
> 
> Oh and good luck. Make sure you don't leave it too late and turn up seriously out of breath and fit for mothing - otherwise he'd tell you your cycling style is not light exercise.


Good point that last one .. maybe arrive a bit early and have tea and buns in the "Friends of the Hospital" tea room to give a you a chance to recover a bit. The volunteer Doris's that run those places normally do a good bit o' cake. 

Edit: PS. Hope it goes good.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2008)

Good luck - any good cardiologist will be fine......and pick up that fit people can have 'funny' heart beats.... apparently I was about to have a heart attack according to the 'readouts' after riding the exercise bike ?? The exercise tests are designed for really 'unfit people' - so as the load increased, you have to point to 'perceived' effort - let's just say, you'll be pointing right to the bottom of the list (easy).

The consultant was funny about it - oh my husband's readouts are the same !!!


----------



## Crackle (20 Nov 2008)

What's the score Redbike?


----------



## RedBike (20 Nov 2008)

Well i'm not sure if it went well or not. 

He started off by telling me that cycling was an excellent idea; and he's always telling people to get more exercise but normally this advice is just ignored. I'm thinking great, but when we got onto about just how much cycling I actually wanted to do he wasn't so supportive. 

In a nut shell I wont be commuting to work by bike for a while and I wont be attending club runs / races; but I will regularly be cycling at a somewhat slower pace 2/3 times a week. 

If you see me crawling along then could you please stay behind. I hate being overtaken and I'm not to be encouraged to go any quicker!


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2008)

Bugger - notice you went up to the Lakes recently, oh bugger. reasons for keeping it (ticker) down, or does he not want you red lining the ticker...... what's the issue / your condition ?


----------



## Crackle (20 Nov 2008)

Well, you have your answer. Cardiologists are somewhat conservative but even so I'd be inclined to listen. You still have the option of seeking a 2nd opinion but it sounds pretty definitive now.

I feel for you though, it must be a bit devastating to curtail you're obviously active cycling life but hey new challenges, new goals. If you can cycle at a lower pace (presumbaly you've got a beat limit?), then perhaps audaxes?


----------



## RedBike (20 Nov 2008)

Yes I did go riding up the lakes recently. I'm very curious as to how you knew that. I don't think I told anyone?

Basically I'm to avoid red-lining it.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2008)

You posted it in the Race Section - about climbing hills....I thought..hang on, is this the fella who has been told to ease off - it's your fat fella avatar that's memorable !!!! I'm no stalker honest...........

Hats off to you !!!


----------



## col (20 Nov 2008)

RedBike said:


> Well i'm not sure if it went well or not.
> 
> He started off by telling me that cycling was an excellent idea; and he's always telling people to get more exercise but normally this advice is just ignored. I'm thinking great, but when we got onto about just how much cycling I actually wanted to do he wasn't so supportive.
> 
> ...




Did he name what your problem is RedBike?


----------



## soulful dog (20 Nov 2008)

Could you not cut down your commute a little by getting a train part of the journey and make sure you take the rest of it fairly easy? It seems a shame that you have to stop commuting by bike completely.


----------



## RedBike (21 Nov 2008)

He did name the problem but I've deliberately not mentioned it on an internet forum. 

I could still commute (steadily) but there becomes a point when it's not really worth it. My commute is 12miles each way if I go directly. However, I tend to use the back-roads which takes it up to 15/20miles. This route is far from flat so i'm looking at a good 1.5 hours each way taking it easy. It's only 20mins in the car so I would have to get out of bed an hour earlier just to ride into work. (Not to mention the aggrivation it's going to cause.) I'm sure I will still commute every now and then but not every day.


----------



## wafflycat (21 Nov 2008)

So you've got a huge positive out of this in reality. Previously you were told to giv eup cycling - a thing you love doing. Now you've been to see a specialist and you've been told that cycling is a great idea, just take it easy. So you can take that as the positive it is or be negative about it and as not doing as much as before and that's bad. I know which view I'd be taking - you can keep cycling! Hurrah! Just take it easy and that's not so very difficult, now, is it...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Nov 2008)

Very well said. I can imagine how difficult it must be to adjust down as you have to but it's one hell of a lot better than adjusting cycling out of your life.


wafflycat said:


> So you've got a huge positive out of this in reality. Previously you were told to giv eup cycling - a thing you love doing. Now you've been to see a specialist and you've been told that cycling is a great idea, just take it easy. So you can take that as the positive it is or be negative about it and as not doing as much as before and that's bad. I know which view I'd be taking - you can keep cycling! Hurrah! Just take it easy and that's not so very difficult, now, is it...


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2008)

Have been there, people at work saying that its not safe for me to cycle to & from work. So on that side I can sympathise. Pressure can be applied to make it hard if not impossible to carry on cycling. But what not one of them can do, at work, is dictate to you your choice of transport to & from work. Unless its been agreed upon prior to starting there.
If your boss feels that strongly about it, let him get the second opinion for you if you still feel you need one. Invite those that say its not safe/to fat to cycle to join you one day.
I ended up, following being hit sideways by a car, being told that it wasn't safe due to this & the increase in distance that would be coming when they relocated. Having already cycled there, to prove to them that it could be done.Also to get an idea of how long it would take. 

The one thing all had in common was not one of them cycled.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Nov 2008)

So if you had had a car crash they would have tried to stop you driving? This world is Fugazi.


classic33 said:


> I ended up, following being hit sideways by a car, being told that it wasn't safe due to this & the increase in distance that would be coming when they relocated.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2008)

Thats one point that was put to them. I was the only employee cycling to work, for a coach company(no driving at work). Found out shortly before they relocated that there had been a book running on how long I would stay at the job since I started. Best I was given was a month, due to the distance, just short of 10 miles each way, twice a day.

But the pressure that was applied after to getting rid of me was something else.

On the medical side, I've had over thirty years of people telling me I can't do this that or the other. And I've gone out & done what they said I couldn't. Annoyed hell out of them.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Nov 2008)

Good for you!!!!!


classic33 said:


> On the medical side, I've had over thirty years of people telling me I can't do this that or the other. And I've gone out & done what they said I couldn't. Annoyed hell out of them.


----------



## rockster100 (22 Nov 2008)

Try pointing out to the bosses that running a 'ride to work' scheme will bring a financial reward from the government.....!! as soon as money making is involved i can imagine that most bosses will put their profit margin concerns over wether or not their staff are travelling safely to work....... or am i just being cycnical....??????


----------



## peanut (22 Nov 2008)

RedBike said:


> I've been forced off the bike by people worried about my health and how dangerous it is to cycle at night.
> 
> I'm as misserable as fcuk.
> Why am I missing my commute home by bike so much?
> ...



I really feel for you mate. The fresh air and freedom is like a drug. You can unwind ,destress and mull things over out there when its you and your trusty steed against the road.

What about getting a turbo and sticking your bike out in the garden and doing a steady turbo session twice a day . Smell the fresh air, hear the birdsong and dodge the seagull sh*t


----------



## RedBike (22 Nov 2008)

> What about getting a turbo and sticking your bike out in the garden and doing a steady turbo session twice a day . Smell the fresh air, hear the birdsong and dodge the seagull sh*t



I'm lucky enough to have a tacx I-magic and I fully intend to put it to good use this winter. It displays my heart-rate / power so I can be sure i'm not working too hard. 
I used to always go hell for leather on the turbo for 30/60mins then near enough collapse in a pool of sweet. It seems really odd, even a little boaring just pedalling away slowly.


----------



## RedBike (22 Nov 2008)

rockster100 said:


> Try pointing out to the bosses that running a 'ride to work' scheme will bring a financial reward from the government.....!! as soon as money making is involved i can imagine that most bosses will put their profit margin concerns over wether or not their staff are travelling safely to work....... or am i just being cycnical....??????



My boss / the company has been unbelivably helpfull. In fact he even paid for my petrol last week when I was moaning about how much it was costing to drive to/from work!


----------



## yenrod (22 Nov 2008)

RedBike said:


> I've been forced off the bike by people worried about my health and how dangerous it is to cycle at night.
> 
> I'm as misserable as fcuk.
> Why am I missing my commute home by bike so much?
> ...



I could do 5mls each way but its only 15/20mins one 1way so it dont seem worth it.

Though one day I may do a full week of it and we'll if i reckon that...


----------

